# Clean...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

what you use to clean glass with algae on it? i use credit card. :lol: :lol: :lol: it works perfect. 

Tim


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I use a Gillette Feather Cut razor blade, slices the algae of cleanly, no scraping required.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

2" wide plastic Paint scraper w/ razor blade edge. If the algae is light I can get away with the scrubber side of magnet cleaner.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Whaaat??? You guys actually have algae???? :shock: 

OK just kidding. 

I know that there are those artificial scrubbing pads they sell for cleaning glass. One is green for glass, and the other is white for acrylic. The green ones always looked to me to be the same as the ones to scrub pots, and I've always been afraid to try them. So I buy the white pads at the LFS and use them for glass. I have never scratched the tank with the white pads. If the algae isn't too stubborn a paper towel can be used. For really stubborn cases, I use a straigh edge razor blade. With the pads, don't pick up gravel with them when you get close to the substrate. Turning the pad around to the backside will remove the gravel from the pad.

Steve
(cohabitating with algae)


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Green spot algae on high light tank glass is one of the most stubborn for me...


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I try to use ottos.. 

Matt


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

For whatever my otos don't pick up, my usual weapon of choice is a razor blade, but I find the replacement pads for Magnavore magnets really nice for algae that's easy to remove. They do a wonderful job with or without the magnet.


----------

